# surf fishing and birds.



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

I was just surf fishing in perdido. I'm pretty new to the top water surf fishing seen. 1 thing I have to say to all the noobs out there is watch out for the birds. I almost got numerous seagulls and 2 heron. Scared me to death.


----------



## RipinLips (Jan 13, 2012)

I actually caught a Night Hawk once on a fly, it was a real ordeal getting the hook out.


----------



## Prince Caspian (Jun 13, 2011)

Caught a brown pelican on a ballyhoo once. Had to bring him aboard, cut the barb, and back the hook out. If you ever hook a pelican, fight him while he's in the air! Once they hit the water it's like towing in a lead weight!


----------



## 8 lb test (Dec 15, 2011)

Hooked a gull in the wing with a super spook jr. Last I saw of that lure


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

I was fishing in St Andrews Bay when I was about 12, catching spanish like crazy on a spoons...Alll of the sudden had a "fish" on that fought like nothing I'd ever seen...When I got it in my fish was actually a diving duck/Loon looking bird...that thing squawked like it was going to kill me when I was cutting that hook...Finally got it off after a long fight. Released the bird pretty much unharmed. My buddy casted right afterwards and hooked the same stupid bird...Round two was just as fun unhooking that stupid thing...Good times!:thumbup:


----------



## allen529 (Jun 16, 2012)

In the last two weeks I first somehow killed a purple martin. I was casting my baitcaster and pow smacked the bird. I never even saw it until it hit the water. There was no rescue attempt as it had micro spasms and then just deadmans(bird) floated away. What are the odds of that?

Second one last week I was fishing Big Lagoon and one of those "rare" all over the place seabirds with the long bills flew into my line and somehow tried to strangle itself. Luckily I got it out before it died and a Ranger happened along and found me holding one of those rare birds.


----------



## robbiewoodcutter (Jun 30, 2011)

hooked into a seagull while fishing out of my kayak never want to do that again


----------

